# Anybody know about these lights ????



## BSki8950 (Apr 11, 2007)

Hey everyone. I was going to walmart today to pick up some 26watt cool white CFL's and they just got some new lights in. really interesting ones. They never carried more then 26 watt CFl's but they have these ones but i couldnt tell if they were warm white or soft white or what color spectrum they were going to put off. The longer one said it was 40watts and put out 2000 lumens. I didnt say the temp on it. The other is 42 watts and put out 2700 lumens. that didnt have the temp on it either. The last picture is of a light that looked pretty crazy for a CFL. let me know if anybody has any input. i appreciate it.


----------



## BSki8950 (Apr 12, 2007)

anybody any thoughts ????


----------



## indiglo (Apr 12, 2007)

Good for clones if you get one with red spectrum and one with blue spectrum. That's about all they are good for.


----------



## NDS (Apr 12, 2007)

I use them for veg, and supplimental lighting in flower, beside a 250hps.

I've only seen a 40w+ one that was 6500k 1 time.   Im gonna guess that most of what you have is in the 2000-3000k range.  Thats still ok to veg with, but no  where near optimal.  Would work good in a micro grow for flower


----------



## Ataraxia (Apr 13, 2007)

A while back I bought the very same bulb in your first picture from walmart, and I couldn't find the color temp either.  I plugged it in and it's definitely a warm white bulb, I'd guess around 2700k.


----------



## BSki8950 (Apr 17, 2007)

alright im gunna pick it up tomorrow... hopefully it will work for flowering .. thanks for the advice


----------



## Firepower (Apr 17, 2007)

if its a light beige color its a soft white, if its a clear sharp white then its natural daylight


----------



## BSki8950 (Apr 17, 2007)

yea im lookin for a warm white though ... i dont think soft white is good for flowering right ????


----------



## Grownothing (Apr 17, 2007)

Its a alright white, I had one hooked up...actually sprouted a plant with one once.


----------



## jb247 (Apr 17, 2007)

I have been using a mix of both bulbs (24V) in my veg room growing about 10 plants at a time. I have 8 bulbs total in Macgiver'd reflectors and they are working great. I am able to control stretch, by keeping the bulbs close to the plants and the temps in my veg room are steady at about 75 degrees (F). I am quite pleased with the results.

Peace...j.b.


----------



## PuffTheMagicDragon (Apr 27, 2007)

ok the first light you can get by another brand same size same watt at wallmart it shows the color spectrum they have a red spectrum for 9.99 and blue both 150w comparson to incondesent they work really well im using 3 of them 1 on the blue spectrum and 2 on the red plants couldent be doing better


----------



## BSki8950 (Apr 28, 2007)

thanks for the info ... i have the first one flowering my AK-48 right now .. it is working ok


----------

